# Is there a way to link images from Google drive?



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

I meant Google photo's, not drive. Title is inaccurate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## yorknh (Feb 6, 2018)

I just tried several different ways, and it doesn't appear that you can. I don't know if it is a thing with gphotos or this forum.


----------



## Joyce Mosher (Feb 20, 2018)

I think you can try for the app named Embed Google photos..


----------



## Joyce Mosher (Feb 20, 2018)

Have u tried what i have mentioned above to link google photos...


----------

